# Where is the turbo??



## claudiojr69 (Jan 20, 2017)

Just curiosity.
I've searched pictures of the turbo but couldn't find nor could phisically find it. Any ideas?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

What year?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Pretty sure its in the back by firewall, and you cant see it clearly. It is integrated with the exhaust manifold. It also doesn't make much noise - so you would never know it had one unless you knew the specs.


----------

